# Ramona our Black Lab



## IronBuddha (Sep 28, 2010)

Bought a camera today and took a bunch of pictures in our backyard. I tried to get pictures of her chasing a tennis ball but it's really hard to time right. 99% of the time when it took pictures she'd be gone and all I got was a picture of grass:biggrin: But here's a few I got today.


----------



## IronBuddha (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

She's very cute!


----------



## IronBuddha (Sep 28, 2010)

She turns 1 in December. Sometime soon before the weather starts getting colder out I'm taking her out to a dog park and I'll take some pictures when we go.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

What a beautiful lab - her coat is radiant!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a pretty girl! She looks like she's lovin' life. Which reminds me... I need a hammock... :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's a very pretty girl! I like the ones of her sitting in the tire!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics.! I can tell she is such a happy girl! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Now that's a simply gorgeous Black Lab!


----------



## Lin (Nov 4, 2010)

How gorgeous. I love the picture where she's sitting in the tire, it's like she's philosophizing or something. And her coat's so sleek; just a beautiful young pup.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

Lin said:


> How gorgeous. I love the picture where she's sitting in the tire, it's like she's philosophizing or something. And her coat's so sleek; just a beautiful young pup.


she is inky black..beautiful.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgeous labbie! I am very partial to black and yellow. :redface:


----------



## trooperchick (Oct 11, 2010)

What a pretty pup. Amazing shiny coat.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

She's gorgeous!! :biggrin:


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

i love black labs! she is beautiful!


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

the wheel pic is cute!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the sleek look on your black lab! I have a yellow and chocolate! Once you have one you have to get another! CUTE!:biggrin:


----------

